# Kann man eine Festplatte ohne Stromanschluss auslesen?



## smallmatu (30. September 2008)

Ich kann nicht mehr auf meine S-ATA FP 500 GB von Samsung zugreifen.Beim einschalten des PCs fehlen die typischen Anlaufgeräusche gänzlich.Den Stromanschluss habe ich mit einer anderen FP überprüft dieser ist in Ordnung.Gibt es eine andere  Möglichkeit an die Daten auf der FP zukommen?


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2008)

smallmatu am 30.09.2008 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nicht mehr auf meine S-ATA FP 500 GB von Samsung zugreifen.Beim einschalten des PCs fehlen die typischen Anlaufgeräusche gänzlich.Den Stromanschluss habe ich mit einer anderen FP überprüft dieser ist in Ordnung.Gibt es eine andere  Möglichkeit an die Daten auf der FP zukommen?



nein. 


du kannst aber evtl. eine baugleich platte kaufen und dann nur den controller ausbauen, um den deiner kaputten zu ersetzen. wenn sich nämlich einfach nix tut, dann is vlt nur der controller bzw. dessen stromversorgung defekt.

viel schlimmer wäre an sich, wenn die platte ganz fies rattert oder so...


ach so: hat die sata vielleicht ZWEI stromanschlüsse? einen "alten" großen mit diesen 4pins und noch einen neuen SATA-stromanschluss? dann kannst du mal versuchen, ob die mit dem anschluss geht, den du vorher NICHT benutzt hast.


----------



## smallmatu (30. September 2008)

Herbboy am 30.09.2008 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> smallmatu am 30.09.2008 21:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Platte hat nur einen Stromanschluss.Das mit dem Controller hört sich komplieziert an.Ist diese Sache schwierig?


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2008)

smallmatu am 30.09.2008 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Platte hat nur einen Stromanschluss.Das mit dem Controller hört sich komplieziert an.Ist diese Sache schwierig?



also, ich hab das mal mit einer IBM IDE-platte gemacht. das war simpel: im "hinteren" bereich waren 4-6 schrauben, und als die lose waren, konnte man die platine inkl. daten+strom-buchsen vorsichtig entfernen, da waren noch 2-3 flachbandstecker, die man abmachen musste.

musst nur aufpassen, dass du nicht das eigentliche gehäuse öffnest, sonst kommt staub rein => plattentod...

am besten mal die platte anschauen und vilt. mal testweise schrauben checken.

oder du wendest dich an ein unternehmen, das auf fesplattenrettung spezialisiert ist. vtl. ist das in dem fall, dass "nur" die stromversorgun defekt ist, auch nicht soooo teuer. wenn daber daten wirklich stück für stück rekonstruiert werden müssen, geht es schnell über 300-400€... 


aber was anderes wüßt ich leider nicht. meines wissen kann die platte nur drehen, wenn sie strom über das haupstromkabel bekommt. und nur, wenn sie dreht, kann man ja lesen.


----------



## INU-ID (1. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 30.09.2008 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn daber daten wirklich stück für stück rekonstruiert werden müssen, geht es schnell über 300-400€... .


Pro GB...


----------



## smallmatu (1. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 30.09.2008 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> smallmatu am 30.09.2008 22:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für Deine Infos habe mir die Sache angeschaut und bin mir dank Deiner Hilfe sicher das ich es hin bekomme.Nochmal vielen Dank.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2008)

smallmatu am 01.10.2008 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 30.09.2008 23:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich hoff nur, dass es auch klappt, und du nicht umsonst ne neue platte besorgst.


----------

